# INFP Relationships



## Bohemian

What type would an INFP get along with the most?
What would an INFP's relationship with an ISFP and an ESFJ be like?

I don't know why but I'm attracted mainly to ISFP's but also an ESFJ, we're good friends (ISFP and ESFJ) but what would a real relationship be like, as in more than friends?


----------



## Tkae

I don't know, I think we're one of the most versatile types when it comes to having relationships with other types.

Ideally, I'd love an IxTJ. 

But I've been told my best bet at a decent relationship is with an INFJ. That seems to be the consensus among other types -- that we're best suited for INFJ. Apparently we're too squishy for relationships with anyone else.

But it doesn't matter, I guess. Love to me is very much a pipe dream. 

Usually, for me, it just feels like reaching for something that I know I can't have. And it just hurts worse when I can't grab a hold of it, even though I know I'm bound to fail.










Yay for masochism.


----------



## Persephone

I tend to attract INFPs, but romantic relationships with them tend to be a wildfire affair and go out in a bang. Friendship-wise, though, I identify immensely with INFPs. It seems like we have similar interpretations of events, but choose to act upon them differently.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I wanna marry an INFP. I can't find anyone else with such empathy. Everyone else feels a little cold to me (there are some exceptions).
I think it's down to the individual. Like some INFJs would argue that they are more suited to extroverted types, but I would prefer to be with an introvert because from my experience the union is longer lasting and more pleasant.
So you shouldn't worry about what type you are suited to. It's whoever you fall in love with  Just use mbti as a tool to improve the relationship if need be. We all have our ideal partner (like mine is INFP) but it doesn't mean we should just go for them and forget about others.


----------



## Blueguardian

Thus far INFJ or INFP would likely be my best fit. I was with an ENTP for 3 years and well... it was less than pleasant more than 50% of the time lol.

As for a "What would an INFP's relationship with an ISFP and an ESFJ be like?" Not sure. I like to believe its more about the individual than the personality traits. I would say though that for me, a strong T with no understanding of F is the only thing I can be sure of to be a no.


----------



## Bohemian

HollyGolightly said:


> I wanna marry an INFP. I can't find anyone else with such empathy. Everyone else feels a little cold to me (there are some exceptions).
> I think it's down to the individual. Like some INFJs would argue that they are more suited to extroverted types, but I would prefer to be with an introvert because from my experience the union is longer lasting and more pleasant.
> So you shouldn't worry about what type you are suited to. It's whoever you fall in love with  Just use mbti as a tool to improve the relationship if need be. We all have our ideal partner (like mine is INFP) but it doesn't mean we should just go for them and forget about others.


I agree, when I come to think of it, I can't see myself with the ISFP, I kinda can see myself with the ESFJ though, they both make great friends. But to be honest, I think I'm in love with the idea of love. So maybe I'm forcing myself to love someone...


----------



## Linnifae

I'm married to an ISTP and it can be wonderful. I really enjoy our talks (though it's hard to draw him out initially) because it's interesting to have such a different perspective. We have the same views on a lot of things but our reasoning behind it is completely different often times. This can also present a challenge and we have had our fair share of arguments and hurt feelings on both sides.

That being said....ISFJ's seem lovely...at least "on paper" I'm not sure if I know one in real life.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Bohemian said:


> I agree, when I come to think of it, I can't see myself with the ISFP, I kinda can see myself with the ESFJ though, they both make great friends. But to be honest, I think I'm in love with the idea of love. So maybe I'm forcing myself to love someone...


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## voceseta

Bohemian said:


> What type would an INFP get along with the most?
> What would an INFP's relationship with an ISFP and an ESFJ be like?
> 
> I don't know why but I'm attracted mainly to ISFP's but also an ESFJ, we're good friends (ISFP and ESFJ) but what would a real relationship be like, as in more than friends?


I think it depends heavily on the level of your preferences. For instance, an INFP who's level for the Feeling preference is rather high (80% and up) should probably avoid romantic relationships with TJs until their Thinking side is more developed. 

Personally, I find I'm more attracted to and have better relationships with those who have a Thinking preference. (Currently in a relationship with an INTJ) It creates a better balance for me. Plus, I think xNTJs are more fun...roud:

I can't tell you what your relationship with an ESFJ would be like, but I can tell you of the one I had. My relationship with an ESFJ had many pitfalls. There were problems because of the opposite ESJ/INP, but I think they could've been resolved had we gotten past the excessive emotion. It was difficult to regulate his feelings with my own AND be productive in solving the problems we had. I had to resort to my Thinking side which only angered him more, making me the "cold, uncaring" one in the end. Of course, that is only one example of how it can go wrong. 

I have other positive relationships with ESFJs, but not romantic ones. 

I guess what I'm trying to say overall is if you have a higher feeling preference it would probably be better for you to be with an ESFJ, but if not then you may run into the problems I did.


----------



## thehigher

Ummm esfj's are hot from a distance but I don't really get along with em in a relationship way in real life...but not all infps are the same. ISFP? No experience. 

There are plenty more matches out there though. Have fun.


----------



## Bohemian

HollyGolightly said:


> Good things come to those who wait


 
I know 
I guess there's just somethings I can't wait for, but hearing the opinions of others, Patience is a virtue...


----------



## de l'eau salée

I think for friendships, I tend to gravitate towards NFs… I just love them. However, I am sadly easily overwhelmed, and for relationships, I think I’d need an introvert or an easy-going extrovert because I usually can’t keep up with extroverts and I often quickly seek out respite. Right now, I’m in a relationship with an INFP and it is going great. We seem very different on the outside, but we are extremely similar on the inside and see eye to eye on so many things…it’s so great being able to relate and connect on many levels. Being alone with him is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Once you find someone and you have that closeness you realise it was worth the wait. So don't go rushing into things you will regret, Bohemian  And don't be too grateful for somebody's attention. When we haven't been with someone for a while and we have low self-esteem we can be too grateful and cling to the person who is paying an interest, even if that person isn't treating us correctly. You are worth investing in. Don't forget that. And make sure whoever you end up woth it right for you, please don't settle for anything and rush into things because you need that closeness. You'll realise it never meant anything and you will be more desperate for that closeness when the relationship fizzles out.


----------



## Bohemian

I think that's what I want. closeness. Someone I can to talk to and tell them everything, knowing I can trust them, I don't trust my friends enough to do that. That's what makes me want it even more


----------



## HollyGolightly

Bohemian said:


> I think that's what I want. closeness. Someone I can to talk to and tell them everything, knowing I can trust them, I don't trust my friends enough to do that. That's what makes me want it even more


I want it to  To a certain extent, most people want that. But you should be more choosey and not jump at the first person who pays an interest. I did that once because I felt so unloved and I basically just wanted a cuddle  But the cuddles and stuff were meaningless, because I had rushed and hadn't stopped to think about whether this person was actually a good fit. This leaves you feeling more unloved and more untrusting. 

You will find someone, you have plenty of time. Don't worry too much about it  Most girls would kill for an INFP male


----------



## OrangeAppled

*What type would an INFP get along with the most?*

Most theories match INFPs up with an ENFJ or ENTJ.

Personally, I can see myself with an ENFJ. IRL, we're like magnets. I know a lot more than population percentages should allow. I find myself fly paper for INTXs also, although I click much, much better with INTPs. Unfortunately, the INTPs I've briefly dated were too belligerent for my taste....I think a mature one would make a good match though. As for ENTJs - I haven't known too many. I think it could work as long as they don't try and boss me around. 


* What would an INFP's relationship with an ISFP and an ESFJ be like?

*I personally think an ISFP might be dull for a relationship, but the Fi on Fi connection could be great, and maybe Se and Ne would complementeach other well. I get along smashingly as friends with some ESFPs, but they lose points with their hedonism and I seem overly analytical/intellectual to them (ie. nerdy, hahaha). I've had ISFP friends, and we take comfort in a shared silence - not exactly what I want for a romance.

ESFJmight be a great match because of Fe, which is something I love in ENFJs, but Si perceptions with Fe judgments can seem confining sometimes. The Ni side of ENFJs is more complementary, IMO.
It depends on the SJ though - there's so many and such a variety. There's some who are fascinated by offbeat INFPs, and some who are scared and turned off by them. Even when I like them and they like me (which is pretty often actually), I fear they will try and cage me like an exotic bird.


----------



## Bohemian

HollyGolightly said:


> I want it to  To a certain extent, most people want that. But you should be more choosey and not jump at the first person who pays an interest. I did that once because I felt so unloved and I basically just wanted a cuddle  But the cuddles and stuff were meaningless, because I had rushed and hadn't stopped to think about whether this person was actually a good fit. This leaves you feeling more unloved and more untrusting.
> 
> You will find someone, you have plenty of time. Don't worry too much about it  Most girls would kill for an INFP male


 
I haven't had much luck relationship-wise. People see me as the cute one, it can get annoying sometimes. As for my personality, I'm very reserved, not many people know me fully, or as much as they'd like to. I think I'm more choosey that what I may sound like. I think that lots of people are overlooked, I can see positive qualities in almost everyone, there's somethings about the ESFJ that I like.

But when I come to think of it, she probably only makes a good friend, I can talk to her about some things, same as the ISFP, somethings I haven't even told my friends,I think she'd just make a really good best friend.


----------



## Bohemian

OrangeAppled said:


> *What type would an INFP get along with the most?*
> 
> Most theories match INFPs up with an ENFJ or ENTJ.
> 
> Personally, I can see myself with an ENFJ. IRL, we're like magnets. I know a lot more than population percentages should allow. I find myself fly paper for INTXs also, although I click much, much better with INTPs. Unfortunately, the INTPs I've briefly dated were too belligerent for my taste....I think a mature one would make a good match though. As for ENTJs - I haven't known too many. I think it could work as long as they don't try and boss me around.
> 
> 
> *What would an INFP's relationship with an ISFP and an ESFJ be like?*
> 
> I personally think an ISFP might be dull for a relationship, but the Fi on Fi connection could be great, and maybe Se and Ne would complementeach other well. I get along smashingly as friends with some ESFPs, but they lose points with their hedonism and I seem overly analytical/intellectual to them (ie. nerdy, hahaha). I've had ISFP friends, and we take comfort in a shared silence - not exactly what I want for a romance.
> 
> ESFJmight be a great match because of Fe, which is something I love in ENFJs, but Si perceptions with Fe judgments can seem confining sometimes. The Ni side of ENFJs is more complementary, IMO.
> It depends on the SJ though - there's so many and such a variety. There's some who are fascinated by offbeat INFPs, and some who are scared and turned off by them. Even when I like them and they like me (which is pretty often actually), I fear they will try and cage me like an exotic bird.


 
I think an ENFJ would be my best match in theory, but I don't think I've ever got to know one properly.


----------



## babblingbrook

I'm seeing an ISFP at the moment, at first I thought she was ESFP, because she was much more talkative than I was, but I figured she's not extraverted at all, only with a very small amount of people. She might even be INFP although she is very different than me, so I'm guessing ISFP. We have a great time together, she makes a great friend, she's very open and kind, we share a lot of the same interests, art, music, movies, some philosophy. She's pretty also. But I'm not in love, I don't know about her, only thing I know is she loves seeing me. We are close, but I try to keep her at a safe distance, I need some more time. I can't force myself to fall in love, I hope I will, oh well... we'll see.

I feel I have an instant connection with INFJ's, when I meet one it's as if I've known them for a long time, very trustful, and embraceable people. I feel I can openly talk to them.


----------



## Bohemian

babblingbrook said:


> I'm seeing an ISFP at the moment, at first I thought she was ESFP, because she was much more talkative than I was, but I figured she's not extraverted at all, only with a very small amount of people. She might even be INFP although she is very different than me, so I'm guessing ISFP. We have a great time together, she makes a great friend, she's very open and kind, we share a lot of the same interests, art, music, movies, some philosophy. She's pretty also. But I'm not in love, I don't know about her, only thing I know is she loves seeing me. We are close, but I try to keep her at a safe distance, I need some more time. I can't force myself to fall in love, I hope I will, oh well... we'll see.
> 
> I feel I have an instant connection with INFJ's, when I meet one it's as if I've known them for a long time, very trustful, and embraceable people. I feel I can openly talk to them.


 
I don't believe in love at first sight, only physical attraction at first sight. The majority of relationships that start quickly, end quickly. The best relationships, tend to develop over time. The people I like, I've known for 3 years and we're good friends. This is something that I've picked up on, but I don't know any statistics or facts, don't take it as a proven fact, take it as advise, its something some adults I know have told me.


----------



## InvisibleJim

INFP's are cruel, they persistently tug at our emotions even though it makes us upset. But it is in some way quite fun.

Observe...


----------



## Tkae

InvisibleJim said:


> INFP's are cruel, they persistently tug at our emotions even though it makes us upset. But it is in some way quite fun.
> 
> Observe...


If you would openly share your emotions, we wouldn't tug 

I mean, think about -- INTJs like learning, right?

Well, you learn best when you're uncomfortable.

It's a proven fact.

If you're in over your head, or emotionally uncomfortable with a book, or sitting in a foreign language class with no clue what the teacher is saying -- you learn better than any other time.

It's like, exercise is most effective when you're exhausted. So if you run a mile, 10 pushups will be more effective than if you'd just woken up and done them.

So think of us as enablers -- agents in your education of the world around you :crazy:


----------



## OrangeAppled

I love that picture, bwhahaha....where did you find that?


----------



## InvisibleJim

Tkae said:


> Well, you learn best when you're uncomfortable.
> 
> It's a proven fact.
> 
> If you're in over your head, or emotionally uncomfortable with a book, or sitting in a foreign language class with no clue what the teacher is saying -- you learn better than any other time.
> 
> It's like, exercise is most effective when you're exhausted. So if you run a mile, 10 pushups will be more effective than if you'd just woken up and done them.


Ahem, no, we deal really well with uncomfortable BUT we really don't like it. If you continually try to push us over our limit we do bite. It takes time for us to understand our emotions, don't try to make us run too fast or we will just think you are running away from us. At least you can talk an INTJ through their emotions; INFPs love that.



OrangeAppled said:


> I love that picture, bwhahaha....where did you find that?


On teh tinterwebbeds of course! Where else! :crazy:


----------

